# CHF with Diastolic Dysfunction



## annmarie_bos1@yahoo.com (Jun 2, 2015)

I need some clarification.  I was told that when the  patient has CHF with Diastolic Dysfunction it codes as current so 428.0 and 428.32.  I found this in the coders Desk Refrence pg 417 paragraph 2.  My Auditor disagrees and said i should be using 428.30 (unspecified).

I believe that since CHF is a chronic disease and MR shows "with" that they could be linked therefore the dysfunction should also be chronic??

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thank You


----------

